

UPenn Internet and Web Systems Course (CIS455/555) - rgrieselhuber
http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~zives/cis555/

======
alaskamiller
UPenn gets pretty pissed about being confused with PSU.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Ah, thanks. Fixed now.

